
No Frills SSL Certificates are Inexpensive and Useful - bengross
http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/ben-gross/no-frills-ssl-certificates-are-inexpensive-and-useful
======
bengross
"The topic of SSL certificates is a bit arcane, but the much of security of
our everyday online purchases depends on SSL. Yet, fewer services use SSL than
one might hope. It is possible to buy a basic no-frills SSL certificates from
a universally accepted certificate authority very inexpensively–less than $15
a year–if you shop around. In most cases, it makes no sense to use a self-
signed certificate, to purchase a certificate from a second tier provider, or
to purchase a chained certificate."

I'm interested in any comments. I'll see them here on Hacker News or the
version on my personal site. [http://bengross.com/no-frills-ssl-certificates-
are-inexpensi...](http://bengross.com/no-frills-ssl-certificates-are-
inexpensive-and-useful/)

